# Wanted:  Northern FL gulf coast (Sarasota)



## kjsgrammy (Jan 11, 2014)

I am hosting a "girls' weekend" in the Sarasota, FL area.  I know this is a long shot, but if anyone has a 1 or 2 bedroom unit in Sarasota (preferably beach area) or on the gulf coast between Tampa and Ft. Myers, please contact me.

Dates needed:  Feb. 14 - 17th; so any week that will include those dates is preferable.  Can check in the weekend before and depart on Sun., Feb. 16th if we have to.  Can check in on the 15th and depart the following weekend.

I know that this is probably a "nothing available" type request, but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask here on TUG.  I have had an ongoing search with RCI for months now and nothing is turning up.

Please PM me, otherwise my hubby is going to be stuck with five women crammed into our condo over that weekend !


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been looking for something similar -- and can confirm the Gulf side of Florida is nearly impossible to find at late notice. I have found some good prices on Hotel rooms (using Priceline and Hotwire) in Sarasota, Bradenton and St. Pete Beach recently. Perhaps you can take 2 nites away in a couple of hotel rooms to give your hubby a break. (Or, send him away for a day or two.)


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jan 12, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> I've been looking for something similar -- and can confirm the Gulf side of Florida is nearly impossible to find at late notice. I have found some good prices on Hotel rooms (using Priceline and Hotwire) in Sarasota, Bradenton and St. Pete Beach recently. Perhaps you can take 2 nites away in a couple of hotel rooms to give your hubby a break. (Or, send him away for a day or two.)



I figured it was a long shot, but keeping options open.  Have friends down the block that hubby can "move in with" if things get too out of control for him !


----------

